# Eight string bands that fall into the doom/sludge/stoner categories.



## stonerjoestavern (Aug 28, 2015)

I've been trying to look for other bands that use eight strings, but not all sporadic and djent-y. All the ones I've recently encountered have been the same style; and no one seems to want to use the low end possibilities of eight strings and just have them for show. I inquire your help so I may restore some faith in metal humanity.


----------



## giantchris (Aug 31, 2015)

There's a couple of local bands that fall into this category. I can't link you to bandcamp here at work but facebook is good enough

https://www.facebook.com/pages/Marinoan/613679845402887
^^^
Marinoan

and the band I'm in

https://www.facebook.com/hypnochron
^^^^
Hypnochron

First album was recorded with an Agile Elite Septor 827 and the new album will have our guitarist's new Schecter Hellraiser V8.


----------



## NorCal_Val (Aug 31, 2015)

The project we're working isn't "Djent-y" in the slightest, and I'm digging
how the M80M sounds for doom/stoner/sludge-type riffing.
It's like a sledgehammer.
When we finally get vocals put down, I'll post some of it up.


----------



## Alice AKW (Sep 2, 2015)

Not 8 string, but I'm pretty sure Bongripper goes down to F.


----------



## Riverrunsred (Sep 2, 2015)

Alice AKW said:


> Not 8 string, but I'm pretty sure Bongripper goes down to F.



Pretty sure you are correct.


----------



## Triple7 (Sep 2, 2015)

Obscure Sphinx is another band that doesn't use 8s, but does tune down to F. Definitely worth checking out.


----------



## Bearitone (Sep 5, 2015)

Not a band, just a one off song.

A 27 minute song called The Observer by The Acacia Strain.
I know its not really doom or sludge but it definitely has those elements.


----------



## Cake Machine (Sep 6, 2015)

I don't ever remember seeing a band that I'd consider 'proper' sludge or extreme doom with ERG's...

I think the thing is with these bands, they're not looking for the extended range - just the low notes, and they want the "big lump of mahogany" sort of sound.

e.g.THOU, METHDRINKER, BURIED AT SEA, MOLOCH, MONARCH!, ENSORCELOR... among others... ridiculously heavy bands, all just 6 stringers. Even a band like YOB who don't just hang around on the lower frets, still no 7+ strings in sight. I don't think precise intonation is the priority with these boys


----------



## stonerjoestavern (Sep 6, 2015)

Bongripper kicks ass. That's basically what I was looking for, is a band like bongripper, but doesn't have songs 15+ mins long. Heavy and sludgey as .... but short songs like typical hardcore bands do. If I can't find one I'll just make my own. Lol.


----------



## TylerE (Sep 6, 2015)

They aren't an 8 string band, but how about Grand Magus.

Most of their stuff is on 6 string tuned to C standard, which is fairly low. Bass in C standard too which is really deep. Very songy. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yoUpiCLJqhU


----------



## gunshow86de (Sep 10, 2015)

A bit more black-metal than doom, but Tempel are using 8 strings and definitely aren't djent.



https://tempelofficial.bandcamp.com/


----------



## giantchris (Sep 11, 2015)

gunshow86de said:


> A bit more black-metal than doom, but Tempel are using 8 strings and definitely aren't djent.
> 
> 
> 
> https://tempelofficial.bandcamp.com/



I didn't know Tempel was using 8s it doesn't sound that low-tuned on album. Great ....in band though both their new one and the old album are great.


----------



## hairychris (Sep 11, 2015)

Cake Machine said:


> I don't ever remember seeing a band that I'd consider 'proper' sludge or extreme doom with ERG's...
> 
> I think the thing is with these bands, they're not looking for the extended range - just the low notes, and they want the "big lump of mahogany" sort of sound.
> 
> e.g.THOU, METHDRINKER, BURIED AT SEA, MOLOCH, MONARCH!, ENSORCELOR... among others... ridiculously heavy bands, all just 6 stringers. Even a band like YOB who don't just hang around on the lower frets, still no 7+ strings in sight. I don't think precise intonation is the priority with these boys



Very true. Most of them are big into vintage, or at least traditional, equipment and don't go near 7 or 8 strings.

My old band used to have a lot of sludge/doom elements (amongst other things) and used 7s but we really were a rarity. Even on bills where there were bands tuning below A they tended to use Les Paul-style guitars pretty much exclusively.

Edit: An example is that some dudes in one band use a screwed up dropped tuning where the lowest string is an octave below the 5th, so they tune EEsomethingsomethingsomethingsomething on a regular guitar/bass.


----------



## Cake Machine (Sep 11, 2015)

hairychris said:


> Edit: An example is that some dudes in one band use a screwed up dropped tuning where the lowest string is an octave below the 5th, so they tune EEsomethingsomethingsomethingsomething on a regular guitar/bass.



Yeah, Floor/Torche do that, also I think Neurosis used that tuning on some material in 'Times of Grace' era.

The Torche guy did that other thing as well, where they'd have their normal tunings starting from the A position, and in the low E position they would tune their string to the absolute lowest tension possible, so instead of an audible note you'd just get this heinous farty rumble.


----------



## vilk (Sep 11, 2015)

How many strings does Black Tongue use?


----------



## ben_hurt (Sep 14, 2015)

I used an RG2228 for almost all of my bands first two EPs (snowburial.bandcamp.com), and we're pretty firmly in the post-metal vein. I ended up switching to playing most of that stuff on a 6 string with a whammy pedal for the super low range because I really don't like most 8-string guitars (tone woods, body styles, pickups all not in my wheelhouse). 

Everything on the new record was played with my EGC baritone, tuned down to drop G.

There's a lot of sludge/posty stuff that's tuned really far down, but most don't use the 7 or 8 strings (Pelican and Northless jump to mind).


----------



## NorCal_Val (Sep 18, 2015)

Sketched out a rough draft of a tune today using the M80M, dialing in a super
fuzzed out tone with LePou plugins and some fuzz pedal plugins from Logic.
(Gotta say I was inspired by old Black Sabbath, Acid King, Sleep, and Queen Lizard)
I'm happy with the results. Looking forward to trying to dial in the tone for
live applications.
I'd say the M80M can be used quite effectively for stoner/doom/sludge!


----------

